# Our Story :)



## RandSReptiles (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello RFUK 

Our name is Ryan and Shannon and although we have been a part of this lovely forum for sometime, We've never really told you all our story about how we got into the Reptile Hobby, so we thought we'd take the time out now and tell it to you all (or to people that actually care aha)


it all started about 4 years ago when we decided that we wanted to buy a terrapin, we had seen some in a local independent pet shop and thought how awesome and cute that looked, so after days and days of researching and inquiring, we got the money together and went to Hobdays (The local independent pet store) and purchased the smallest terrapin in the tank,











We was so happy with this little terrapin (Who is named Squirtle), after a few months, we realised how much we loved reptiles and how we just wanted to give the best life to more and more of them, So we decided on what reptile to look into getting next, and again after months of researching, we felt there was only one lizard that stood out to us and that we had a love for that was the famous, Leopard Gecko.
So! a few weeks went by and Ryan decided to take a look in Pets at Home to inquire about the Leopard Geckos that they had in store, In turns out, on that day, They only had 2, A little boy and a beautiful girl, they were both normals and both healthy and was hard to chose between the two, but has the women held them both for me to see, the female one somehow jumped off her hand a landed on my shoulder, I knew that this gecko was the one, So I brought her, She is now known as Lola 










(Turns out, Lola is just VERY skittish being handled and was just scared and it was pure accident she landed on my shoulder, it wasn't one of them fate movie moments  ahah)


A year later! We read something about how to introduce a new Leopard Gecko to your one and how you can get them to live together (We may posted something about this a few years ago?)
So we had a discussion and decided we'd get a new tank mate for lola, so we phoned our favorite reptile shop (KBN Reptiles) if they had any other different morphs of female geckos in which they said "We're expecting a hypo tangerine to arrive soon, we can hold that for you?" and jumped at the chance, One of Shannon's favorite morph is the tangerine. So we decided to order it, The day finally arrived to pick up the new Gecko, we was so excited to add a new addition to the family, to our surprise, when we got to the store, The new Gecko, Turned out to be a male!, After asking if we still wanted him, We said OFCOURSE! This gecko was such a beautiful orange with a lovely temperament that we couldn't just send him back, So That's how we ended up getting who is now known as Anakin 










A year after that! We decided we'd again try to find a new tank mate for Lola, but this time, we wanted to try a independent breeder because there was a certain morph that Ryan really wanted as he adores them, We came across a really nice guy on this forum who most of you will know named Mal from The Grinning Gecko and he had just the right morph Ryan was looking for, A Rainwater Albino, so after about 2 weeks of talking with Mal, We brought her off him, He was so helpful with everything as this was the first time we ever brought a reptile of a breeder and over the internet. Again, Thankyou Mal!

SO! She finally arrives, (This time, She was 110% a girl ) and we put her in the incubation tank for around 3 months before slowly introducing her to Lola, Unfortunately, As soon as Lola and The rainwater saw each other, they tried to fight, so we knew introducing them wasn't something we was going to risk, so We brought The rainwater a brand new Viv and now she (along with all of our reptiles) is happy and perfect 
The Rainwater Albino is now known as Lana 











We absolutely adore these reptiles and the hobby and we can't wait to add more of these amazing creatures to our family.

Thankyou for taking the time out to read our story 

If you want to share your story or geckos, then please do, we would love to read and see


----------

